# C.a.t.s club rally saturday



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We are going to try and have our first club rally this weekend on Escambia River weather permitting.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the link to the page
http://catsclub.us/escambia-river-rally


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Asked the wife if I could go to a Cat Club meeting Saturday night... going with a bunch of guys from the internet, & gonna need $50. Be home right after midnight hopefully smelling like fish!
She said I cant go


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It works all the time for Saturday night Poker with the fellas


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

New updates. Rally starts tonight


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

It's going down again.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

CatHunter said:


> It's going down again.


Ill be there!


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Asked the wife if I could go to a Cat Club meeting Saturday night... going with a bunch of guys from the internet, & gonna need $50. Be home right after midnight hopefully smelling like fish!
> She said I cant go


Oh, come'on. When you put it like that you make us all sound weird :whistling:


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Asked the wife if I could go to a Cat Club meeting Saturday night... going with a bunch of guys from the internet, & gonna need $50. Be home right after midnight hopefully smelling like fish!
> She said I cant go


Rule #1 never ask to go fishing.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here are some of the photos from Saturdays rally. I had the privilege of having Mayor Stephen Herrington fishing with me, great guy.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Good looking crew. Hopefully I can make one of these rallies soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Saturday.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thought this was on Friday...what do you win??


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

17 fishing so far


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Thought this was on Friday...what do you win??


Right now the pot is over $500


----------



## graceman9 (Oct 8, 2013)

Are you still planning a rally on the Alabama River?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Daaang


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

You know you want to fish it Josh!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Alabama River?
It's in the works


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

That's some tough fishing right there. We had some of the best Flathead guys around on the water yet few fish could be found. Thanks to everyone who fished. Locating the next Rally point.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sometimes they just don't eat. Still fun though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang I don't feel so bad now


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I'd have to do the grease release on those small yellas!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure,icanfish. How much did your fish weigh ?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

GROUPERKING said:


> Sure,icanfish. How much did your fish weigh ?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

7lbs 12oz. ? Second place ?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

GROUPERKING said:


> 7lbs 12oz. ? Second place ?


7.12 pounds. There wasn't a second place for big fish anyways and like I said, I wasn't going to watch him swim away after the BS I fought through getting him to bite!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

You can take home fish under 15 pounds. It's in the rules. The club voted on releasing fish over 15 and keeping smaller fish for the fryer.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Nights like that are what make it interesting. Was a good time


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

gastonfish said:


> Nights like that are what make it interesting. Was a good time


Yep. Whats good about these rallies is no matter the conditions we are all fishing under the same umbrella. It's always a good time hanging out with the Catters and see what comes to the scales. 

You can really check the rivers pulse by these rallies. Yellow River is sick, we will leave her alone for a long time.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tons of bush hookers in that stretch, plenty of whom will hang bream, I bet that's put a dent on flathead numbers around there. Other than that I got no idea on a night like that.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Some damn fine fishermen went to work with very little results. The next rally location and date will be announced soon.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Some damn fine fishermen went to work with very little results. The next rally location and date will be announced soon.


Y'all should come over this way. I would be very interested in the results. 
Some good fish over here. They just don't always act right, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

I have had people tell me they hang the biggest goggle eye they can find under there bush hooks in that area. Pisses me off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> I have had people tell me they hang the biggest goggle eye they can find under there bush hooks in that area. Pisses me off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Why??


It's illegal


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> It's illegal




Oh! Haha, sorry. I thought Friz was just a big goggle eye lover!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rally this Saturday
www.catsclub.us


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Rally Updates 
http://www.catsclub.us/choctawhatchee-hwy-20-rally


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Filling up! Looking forward to it


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here is the results from the last rally


----------

